# Why do you young men at the pier



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not wanting to start anything!!!!

I was at the pier on and off for the last 10 days when not out in the gulf...this last tues. a young man with red hair threw on a bunch of rays(looking to hook a cobe under it)but hooked the ray instead, all the old pier salts had already left with there equipment(many gaffs),

one other young man came looking for a gaff, which I had, just before this I was talking to a man from Alabama about these boys hooking a ray the day before and sticking it with 2 gaffs to get it up. We both agreeded that there is no need for the damage to this fish(from the gaffs)I told the young man that asked if those were my gaffs(looking to use them) to break off the ray and loose the jig......thinking if they did this enough they might stop throwing on the smaller rays that usually don't have cobes under them.......I was being an a$$....about it...it just pissed me off!!!! I saw this the other day too.....but I changed my mind and let them use it, that's why I am there to help or get help in the catching of fish.They were very appreciative, thanked me.... offered to rinse the gaff ....etc.

All that was appreciated by me, earlier I had the only net on the pier(at least the end) to net Lou's undersized cobe from a big turtle

My question is to these young men fishing the pier after I left if you hooked a good fish how would you land it.....maybe instead of having all the exspensive reels have a gaff to finish the catch and put a fish on the deck. and I hope I can help you in the future!!!

I was going to ask while I was there, but didn't.....look and learn from the older guys,.. they usually have the gaff's to complete the task of catching from the pier.

sometimes you can't rely on them(the older ones with the gaffs,nets)to be there when you need it.

I don't care how good you throw a jig if you can't get the fish to the deck what good is it.....it's along way to the beach


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the old days, 40 years ago and more there was a community gaff always left at the end of the pier. It was always there, no one would steal it, and everyone used it. I guess you can't do that anymore.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i beached a 35lb king one time... yeah, the reason i don't carry one, i'm too dang lazy... not gonna lie.

but if i need to find a gaff quick, i promise i'll outrun anyone on that pier.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I know when I don't bring a gaff or net it always increases my odds of catching a fish:banghead


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

i was down at sykes about a week ago, turned around and some little punk had my net walking to get his buddies fish...i told him, "courtesy will get ya farther, you should be asking instead of just taking"...his reply was "dont f*ing worry about it, i'll bring it back"...he almost had an accident... little b*tches like that need to learn manners. had a similar occasion with a black guy a month before... why cant these lazy a$$holes spend their OWN money and get their OWN gear or LEARN COURTESY. i was brought up sugar gets more ants than vinegar...respect goes a longgg way, but thinking people owe you gets an attitude!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (5/24/2008)*I know when I don't bring a gaff or net it always increases my odds of catching a fish:banghead


Yea I know what you mean.....last week I went to take a dump.....and 2 cobes were hooked where I was standing(people were letting me know as I came back,not that would have made a difference)....:doh....only 1 landed by Lou....man he is good:letsdrink


----------



## BayStealth (May 25, 2008)

You should've thrown the little turd in the water and see if he floated! :nonono


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

im actully in the market to buy a gaff..one og the cheper ones cause of that reason...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to admit...The first time out there years ago I did the same thing:banghead:banghead. Actually I wasn't concerned about bringing anything up on the pier. But if I did in fact catch something worthy of keeping, I saw where a GAF would come in very handy.:clap


----------

